# Got out today



## Waterwings (Mar 27, 2008)

The wife and I ventured to city park after work today. Air temp showed 66*, but the wind was kicking pretty good, so we still needed a sweat shirt, but not a winter coat thank goodness . I tied a 3/16oz red spinner bait on the wife's rig, and put a 3/16oz yellow (w/some red in it) spinner bait on the Carrot. She outfished me catching 2 to 1, but it was nice to be out. All 3 ranged between 12"-13"

Wife's 1st catch (me holding it)






Wife's 2nd catch





First catch on the "Carrot" !


----------



## shizzy (Mar 27, 2008)

Way to break in the new rod! Nice going.


----------



## Jim (Mar 27, 2008)

sweet job Waterwings! How was the fish on the carrot stick?


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks  . I forgot to add to the post that I had my new TB t-shirt on under the sweatshirt, so it got broke-in also


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 27, 2008)

Jim said:


> sweet job Waterwings! How was the fish on the carrot stick?



Has good sensitivity, and it did well on the catch, but hard to judge on a fish that _might_ have weighed a pound, lol. Looking forward to getting some bigger ones on it (hopefully)


----------



## mtnman (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice fish, My wife use to out fishes me every time I took her with me. Now I just dont take her!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 28, 2008)

Great Job - I worked all day


----------



## SMDave (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice to see everyone is starting to lift up the winter curse. I was skunked today, Esquired, I fished the Delaware near Lafayette where the Lehigh empties into it through that tailrace-kind of thing. It's a lot more polluted there than Washington's Crossing! Of course, Washington's Crossing doesn't exactly have a downtown next to it...


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 30, 2008)

Decided to say the heck with the rain and headed to city park this afternoon. Spent about 2 hrs in the intermittent rain alternating between a Red Shad Tiki Stick and spinnerbait. Finally got a bite (and the only bite) and pulled this one in. Eyeballed him at about 10"-11". Didn't hit the hook hard, just a subtle tug on the line: 

_https://www.americananglersfishing.com/forum/images/95_30_03_08_3_01_56.JPG_


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 30, 2008)

Decided to say the heck with the rain and headed to city park this afternoon. Spent about 2 hrs in the intermittent rain alternating between a Red Shad Tiki Stick and spinnerbait. Finally got a bite (and the only bite) and pulled this one in. Eyeballed him at about 10"-11". Didn't hit the hook hard, just a subtle tug on the line:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice catchin. What's the air temp up there today? It was too cold with the rain for me to go out today


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 30, 2008)

It was about 55* when I got there, and it's 58* at the moment.


----------

